# Best Tug Toy?



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone have a recomendation for a tough tug toy? I was looking at the Kong, and it got terrible reviews.
Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I prefer either jute or french linen. I don't like firehose or suede, they both get really slippery. I also prefer one with two handles.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Good to know. Panzer is getting too strong to be playing with some of his toys and need to kick it up a notch. A couple of his stuffed animals are now flat.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I just use a rope I bought at a local pet store, works great for ginger...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Heater hose works pretty well with my dog - you can pick it up at auto parts stores.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use the red one(french linen) above and Karlo loves it. I got mine at fordogtrainer.com http://www.fordogtrainer.com/dog-training-equipment-k9-police-service-working-schutzhund.html
It has held up pretty good. A bit bulky, but it is big enough that he will target it vs my fingers! Jute is a bit too hard for my pup. 
If you are going to use it for a puppy, burlap on a string/rope is a great starter.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I use discarded bicycle tires that my local bike shop gives me free!the owner urned me on to it.The flexiblity takes a little of the hard jerking of a 92 lb determined tugger off both dog and human.A bonus is you can teach the trick of a sit stay while you ring toss the tire over dog head and then the fun is on!!.NOT suitable as a chew toy-tug only.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

One of Panzer's favorite toys is a little tire with a rope. When we don't play tug with that, he takes the rope end and swings the tire around him. We need to get him a bigger one, but I'm afraid when he lets it go, it's going to do some damage!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am home sick and turn my back for five minutes, grrrrrr! I guess I would not recommend the Gappay jute! By the time I noticed, it was too late. Oh well, made for cute pics.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

haha love the last pic. Is that Coke? I guess he figures "what the heck, might as well join in on the fun ..."


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, Coke is the master of stufficide. He LOVES the inside parts, he plays with them by himself, tossing them in the air with his head.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! Lies, your post had me cracking up; that face....

Misha and Chaos both love to chew on their toys (thats why I was thinking a "kong" one); they have shredded a rope tug, and the big tire toy tug was fun until they got the rope out of the hole....

Anyone have any knowledge/experience with an orbee tuff tug?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogI use discarded bicycle tires that my local bike shop gives me free!the owner urned me on to it.
> 
> A bonus is you can teach the trick of a sit stay while you ring toss the tire over dog head and then the fun is on!!.










AWESOME!! I think I just found the "graduating trick" I'll be doing with Gryffon for his puppy obedience class!!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

just be ready for the disgusted look you get when YOU miss the ring toss!!and have to try again.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogjust be ready for the disgusted look you get when YOU miss the ring toss!!and have to try again.


LOL! I can guarantee that there will be a lot of those! Already planning on bringing several rings for the final class!


----------

